# Trinity College



## Wynteriii (Nov 21, 2012)

This looks like a neat site, just wondering if anybody has heard of it before?

Trinity College

If I ever thought about doing their one of their programs it would probably be a side thing along with my college and seminary training.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2012)

If the current rigour of your academic programs is such that you are enrolled at two levels and don't find it challenging enough that you couldn't take on a third program, I recommend seeking another program that can be challenging and edifying. From my current education standpoint, I cannot imagine juggling college and seminary and then adding another program. Maybe a good option would be to seek to do an undergraduate degree at a Christian college where you can study the Bible and other topics?


----------



## Zach (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm inclined to agree with Jake. You don't want to juggle too much at one time or else you won't get anything out of all that you're doing. Have fun and enjoy your college and seminary training and don't burn yourself out. If, like Jake said, your current experience isn't challenging enough, you may want to go elsewhere where you will experience the stretching and growth that a greater challenge would provide.


----------



## matt01 (Dec 4, 2012)

I would add to Jake's advice the caution against spreading yourself too thin. Focusing on so many different programs is going to impact the level of work that you are able to complete. I would encourage you to complete your undergraduate studies prior to attempting to begin seminary. This will allow for the higher level studies to be informed to a greater extent by the base that you set as an undergraduate. In addition, this will allow for additional time for a call to be seen by those with oversight.


----------

